# USC or Emerson



## cabinfever (May 22, 2010)

Hello,

I've been accepted as a transfer student to both USC and Emerson for Film Production. I'm having a really difficult time deciding between the two and the deadline is approaching.
Emerson's financial aid offer is good, and I have not received the package from USC yet.
I feel as though the atmosphere of the film classes at Emerson will be better suited for me because they seem to have a more indie feel to them, while USC is more blockbuster-based, but I'm not sure (correct me if I'm wrong please).
Please give me any advice you can!


----------



## Jayimess (May 25, 2010)

The blockbuster thing is just hype.  We have a lot of blockbuster alums at USC, who rake in box office loot, but you're a student, George Lucas and Steven Spielberg don't teach your classes, and you make what you want to make.


----------

